# PLEASE HELP! 18hp Briggs Fuel Problem



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a twin briggs and stratton motor in my MTD and it isnt getting any fuel. It starts and runs fine if I put fuel down the carb throat. I bought the fuel pump kit but that didnt change anything. There is vaccume suction coming from the lower part of the engine but when I take my fuel line off at the tank there is no suction. I replaced the fuel lines and filter and there still is no suction. I need help to fix my problem. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check my reply in the MTD section.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gas cap vent?I know my 27hp kohler fuel pump doesn't pull much vacuum to the touch.


----------



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

I GOT IT RUNNING!!! the little spring in the fuel pump was in the wrong spot.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats! Working on your own stuff can be frustrating.Especially if you are new to it.But it is also very satisfying,when you figure out a problem,and realize you just learned something!I've worked on engines of one kind,or another,since I was 11(I'm 60,now),and started doing small engines about 12-13 years ago...and I learn something every day! Just follow the"rule of K.I.S.S."= "keep it simple,stupid".All this means is,don't look for a major problem,until the simple ones have been checked first. Everyone,at one time or another, falls to this little trap. I once worked on a unit for an entire day,that wasn't getting fuel...then I realized that I hadn't turned the fuel valve on!!


----------

